# Gender specific cars



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2008)

Was watching Top Gear last night. May & Clarkson got into a discussion on "gender specific" cars. Basically those cars which look right only when driven by either men only or women only. And of course how the respective male or female drivers look. The example was shown of a yellow Daihatsu Copen folding hard top convertible. The car & female occupant looked great together. Enter the 30something, gelled, tanned male and wham, both looked totally stupid. Was wondering what other cars might be gender specific. Perhaps a start ( just from my own observations) might be....

Male mainly
- Any MG roadster (preferably pre 80's ) and not the purple MGF 
- Porsche 911 ( any variant except the boxster)
- Saab 9-3 cabrio
- BMW 3 series coupe (up to 2004 model)
- Any S class Merc
- Any Alfa


Female mainly
- Peugeot 206/207cc
- Porsche boxster
- Merc SLK & ML 
- VW beetle


Either ?
- Mini 
- Mazda MX-5


----------



## deadwood (2 Jul 2008)

Either ?
- Mini 
- Mazda MX-5[/quote]
Saw an old episode of Top Gear yesterday. MX-5 not even a hairdressers car, it's the receptionist at the hairdressers car! (I think that was Anne Robinsons own opinion though)
Old mini's ok.


----------



## FKH (2 Jul 2008)

Female:
New Beetle
New Mini
Fiat 500
Citreon C3 Plurial
Nissan Micra Convertible (pretty much most very small convertibles)

Male:
Range Rover
Any large 4 door S Merc/ 7 BMW/ Lexus
Suburu Impressa / Mitsubishi Lancer types
Toyota Galanza (Jap import starlet driven by 17 - 19 y.o males)
Pretty much all classic cars as few ladies want to fix old cars


----------



## Pique318 (2 Jul 2008)

Male
Cars described by statistics (3 Litre, twin turbo, quad cam with 450 bhp and a Limited slif diff)

Female
Cars described by colour (the red one!)


----------



## Grumpybut... (2 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Male
> Cars described by statistics (3 Litre, twin turbo, quad cam with 450 bhp and a Limited slif diff)
> 
> Female
> Cars described by colour (the red one!)


 

Well.....  This chick just bought a GTTDI, 1.9L, 130bhp, VW Golf, 6 Speed...  oh yes and if I'm not mistaken it's...  Lipstick Red!


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2008)

Grumpybut... said:


> Well..... This chick just bought a GTTDI, 1.9L, 130bhp, VW Golf, 6 Speed... oh yes and if I'm not mistaken it's... Lipstick Red!


 
Good on ya


----------



## Grumpybut... (2 Jul 2008)

Never was one for conforming to stereotypes!


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2008)

Grumpybut... said:


> Never was one for conforming to stereotypes!


 
I better mind my "hairdressers receptionists" motor so .


----------



## Grumpybut... (2 Jul 2008)

Wouldn't be a fan of most 'womany' cars....


----------



## bullbars (2 Jul 2008)

Its actually hilarious when a woman does know her cars inside out when talking to men. Some quickly realise they are out of their depth and exercise a well timed subject change...think quick....em football!!!


----------



## PetrolHead (2 Jul 2008)

FKH said:


> Female:
> New Beetle
> New Mini
> Fiat 500
> ...


 
It's not even about the particular madel of car... it even comes down to the variant...

e.g...

New Mini = Female
Mini Cooper Works = Male

New Fiat 500 = Female
Abarth 500 = Male

Range Rover = Male
Range Rover Sport = Female (especially when seen outside a school at about 8.45am)

Lancer Evo / Imprezza = Male
But how damn sexy does any woman look when driving these cars...

Just my humble opinion...


----------



## becky (2 Jul 2008)

Female mainly
Yaris
Renault Megane coupe


----------



## Grumpybut... (2 Jul 2008)

bullbars said:


> Its actually hilarious when a woman does know her cars inside out when talking to men. Some quickly realise they are out of their depth and exercise a well timed subject change...think quick....em football!!!


 
Gotta agree with you there!!  The guy I bought my car from made the mistake of asking me if I particularly wanted a red one....  A mistake he is unlikely to repeat!!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (2 Jul 2008)

I drive my hubbys 4x4 Navara pickup, that's definatly a man's car. When I drive it I always feel I have to be wearing a sleeveless tee-shirt, sunglasses and a tad too much makeup!

Gets me noticed though  usually by men diving out of the way like they think I'm about to crash the thing.


----------



## Iceman732 (2 Jul 2008)

Lets get the Mini thing straight..... 

Mini One = Women's 

Mini Cooper (S) = Men's

A normal Cooper puts out about 130BHP, that's more than normal Auris, Golf (FSI) (It'll beat a GT 0-60), normal Impreza, Alfa 147, Astra...... The Cooper is in a league of it's own. 

A Cooper S puts out 175BHP, that compares to nothing in it's price region!

MINI'S RULE!!

Here's one though, a RX-8...... 231 BHP, male or female?


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jul 2008)

Iceman732 said:


> Here's one though, a RX-8...... 231 BHP, male or female?


 

Male. Definitely. Drove them, what a blast.  never saw a female driver in one. Gone up big time in the VRT changes I believe.


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Male. Definitely. Drove them, what a blast. never saw a female driver in one.


 
Agree.  MX-5 probably unisex, but RX-8 definitely male.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> Agree. MX-5 probably unisex, but RX-8 definitely male.


 
Another definite male car is anything ever driven by Vicki Butler Henderson.


----------



## Towger (3 Jul 2008)

I always cringe when I see a man driving a Porsche Boxster. It just cries out 'Mid-life Crisis/Male Menopause suffer' who splashed out on the poor man's Porsche.


----------



## FKH (3 Jul 2008)

I firmly believe all new Minis are girl's cars, there's just something about them that. A Cooper would suggest a girl driver that knows about cars.

All small convertibles are a little girly, even the BMW Z4 and Merc SLK. And men over 40 should not drive convertibles.


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jul 2008)

well call me a girl, but I'd love a Cooper S, Z4,  Boxter S or MX5.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> well call me a girl, but I'd love a Cooper S, Z4, Boxter S or MX5.


 
Well as far as the Cooper S or MX-5 are concerned that makes 2 of us. Maybe we need to set up a girly outing


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jul 2008)

Sorry, I can't, I'm washing my hair


----------



## SISSOKO (3 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> well call me a girl, but I'd love a Cooper S, Z4, Boxter S or MX5.


 
Your a girl


----------



## Iceman732 (3 Jul 2008)

SISSOKO said:


> Your a girl



I'm guessing this naive individual has ever driven a Mini Cooper S. Driving a Cooper S is simply mind blowing, the trill you feel when you touch the accelerator. From a Mini One right up to a Cooper S the handling on a Mini is second to none, the weight to power ratio is.

Mini's rule!!!!!


----------



## Purple (3 Jul 2008)

Iceman732 said:


> I'm guessing this naive individual has ever driven a Mini Cooper S. Driving a Cooper S is simply mind blowing, the trill you feel when you touch the accelerator. From a Mini One right up to a Cooper S the handling on a Mini is second to none, the weight to power ratio is.
> 
> Mini's rule!!!!!



I agree that it's fast and it's a good car but I think you are overselling it a bit. Take a spin in an M3 and let us know how the Cooper S shapes up then.


----------



## gebbel (3 Jul 2008)

Mini Cooper is a girl's car! Who can argue with that?!!


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jul 2008)

uiop said:


> Cant believe noone mentioned a 'Ford Ka' by now. Girlmobile!


 
or the ultimate .... StreetKa ( think they're gone now are they ?) The name always makes me think of Marlon Brando tho


----------



## shammy feen (4 Jul 2008)

*Expanding it a bit to include professions*


Female

Ford Ka
Opel Corsa
Opel Tigra
Renault Clio

Male

Subaru Forrester/Impresa
Ford Fiesta (Must be at least 7 years old)

Male Farmer

Volkswaggon Jetta (old)
Ancient Mercedes E class

Taxi Driver

Toyota Corrolla (japanese)

Independant Financial Adviser

Lexus IS250
BMW 5 Series

Garda

D reg ford Mondeo (Blue)
Gatso van

Board Moderators

Fiat Multipla

Beautician

Hyundai Coupe

Granny

Toyota Yaris Verso 1.0L


----------



## Caveat (4 Jul 2008)

Has no-one mentioned the ultimate girlmobile, the 206?


----------



## Pique318 (4 Jul 2008)

@ Shammy Feen (great name btw)

Beautician has to include MGF/MGTF, Honda CRX Del Sol (Mk II CRX immune) & Megane Coupe (yellow).

Farmer & Taxi Driver also have to have Toyota Carina E, Skoda Octavia (dark green).

19-25 year old males.
Honda Civic (tarted to look like Type-R), Toyota Glanza Turbo, Opel Corsa, Citroen Saxo VTR/VTS, Pug 206 (GTi lookalike). 
All of these have to have at least 3 of the following: Drainpipe size exhaust, 2mm of clearance, wheels worth more than rest of car, stereo worth 50% of car, tribal graphics, cack bodykit designed for completely different car, 'Sponsors' stickers down the leading edge of the front doors (Falken, Spax, BFGoodrich, Brembo, Nos, Sparco) without any of the companies products present in the car, under-car neons....and of course Lexus lights.


----------



## Angrygirl (4 Jul 2008)

I am also one of the girls that know's what she is talkin bout when it comes to cars, when i was buyin my celica the sales guy totally ignored me and directed everything at my boyfriend even after us mentioning twice the car was for me not him.. 

i'm now driving a mini cooper and its one of the best cars around, have to say tho i hate to see a guy driving them, i can understand why they do but they are quite a girly car in my opinion


----------



## SISSOKO (4 Jul 2008)

Iceman732 said:


> I'm guessing this naive individual has ever driven a Mini Cooper S. Driving a Cooper S is simply mind blowing, the trill you feel when you touch the accelerator. From a Mini One right up to a Cooper S the handling on a Mini is second to none, the weight to power ratio is.
> 
> Mini's rule!!!!!


 
Wasnt refering to drivability purely looks, i,m sure it flies like s**t off
a shovel but it;s girls car end of story............................


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jul 2008)

shammy Feen said:


> board Moderators
> 
> Fiat Multipla


 

Love it


----------



## Red (4 Jul 2008)

what about cars with angel eyes?? Do that make the Audi A4 2ltrs tdi a girly car??


----------



## Iceman732 (4 Jul 2008)

I've driven a M3 and M5 but you get me a year old one of them for less than €30,000. Prices for those cars are 100k+. The Cooper S is the best car in it's class and anything up to a RX 8. Oh and power ratio on a JCW S is better than an M3

Hey well a 'girls' car like the Mini Cooper keeps if value better than anything else out there!


----------



## kramer2006 (8 Jul 2008)

gebbel said:


> Mini Cooper is a girl's car! Who can argue with that?!!



Defo. I know flip all about cars really, and even I know it's a woman's car. I can't remember the last time I saw a man driving one ...


----------



## Purple (8 Jul 2008)

Iceman732 said:


> I've driven a M3 and M5 but you get me a year old one of them for less than €30,000. Prices for those cars are 100k+. The Cooper S is the best car in it's class and anything up to a RX 8. Oh and power ratio on a JCW S is better than an M3
> 
> Hey well a 'girls' car like the Mini Cooper keeps if value better than anything else out there!


Yep, it's a really, really, really, really, really good 'girls car'. 
The fact that's it's front wheel drive goes against it as well. BMW's, the RX8 score higher because they are rear wheel drive. The MX5, while slower, is more fun to drive.


----------



## Jim Davis (13 Jul 2008)

Audi TT defo girls car, especially the convertible.  I worked with a fella who drove one and he thought he was the bee knees.

Alot of convertibles are girls cars.


----------



## BlueSpud (14 Jul 2008)

Grumpybut... said:


> Well..... This chick just bought a GTTDI, 1.9L, 130bhp, VW Golf, 6 Speed... oh yes and if I'm not mistaken it's... Lipstick Red!


 
Yeah, but the golf is a chicks car now.


----------



## BlueSpud (14 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> well call me a girl, but I'd love a Cooper S, Z4, Boxter S or MX5.


 
you are a girl in a girl's car.


----------

